# Wann wurde eurer Teich wieder klar??



## Karsten (30. Apr. 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe meinen Teich am Donnerstag befüllt, als Substrat habe ich Betonsand, also Kiessand genommen.

Zurzeit kann ich nur ca. 10 cm tief ins Wasser schauen, wie lange hat es bei Euch gedauert???

Die Filteranlage werde ich erst nächste Woche einsetzten, da noch einiges am Teich gemacht werden muss.

Hoffendlich wird das Wasser noch wieder klarer.

So dann einen schönen Samstag Abend noch.

Ciao Karsten


----------



## Haiflyer (30. Apr. 2005)

hi

das problem kenn ich. mein teich ist jetzt 2 wochen alt und ist nicht wirklihc klar. wird aber auch dauernd was dran gemacht. pflanzen eingesetzt etc. filter hab ich laufen bringt aber nix weil das ding dreck is. viel zu klein für den teich.
denke mal wenn sihc das alles eingespielt hat etc wird der teich klar. bei dir gehts schneller weil sich das ja alles setzten muss. ist das passiert ist der teich klar.
also ganz zu anfang als ich ihn befüllt hab war er ca 2 tage trüb. dann aber glasklar. nur jetzt halt leidr nicht mehr 

ciao Lucas


----------



## StefanS (30. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Karsten,

warum, um Himmels Willen Betonsand ?? Entweder (Naturteich) Verlegesand (= feinster Sand mit ca 20-30% Lehmanteil) oder gewaschener Sand Körnung ca. 2 mm (bei Fischbesatz). Ein Filter ist nicht dazu da, Trübungen auszufiltern. Er setzt sich nur vollkommen zu und muss aufwändig gereinigt werden (wobei die sich bis dahin gebildeten Bakterien wieder abgetötet/ausgewaschen werden). Mit dem Filter also warten, bis das Wasser wieder ausreichend klar ist. Kann so 2 bis 4 Wochen dauern (wenn das Wasser kräftig umgewälzt wird, setzt sich natürlich auch nichts ab).

Wenn Du Probleme mit Deiner Teichbiologie bekommst (keine Ahnung, was in Betonsand so alles drin ist, ich habe ihn nur als Unterbau für Wege etc. verwendet), kann das sehr gut am Betonsand liegen. Deshalb solltest Du Dich bei Bedarf daran erinnern.

Es gibt je einen Fachbeitrag über Teichsubstrat und über Filtergrundlagen...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## karsten. (1. Mai 2005)

Hallo

gib dem Leben im Teich eine Chance
die ganze Flora und Fauna muß sich ja erstmal etablieren.
Einen Filter würde ich frühestens NACH der ersten Algenblüte einsetzten.
Um der Biologie vielleicht ein Bißchen auf die Beine zu helfen ,
könntest Du Dein Filterequipment bis dahin ja ohne Filtermedien laufen lassen.

bis alles richtig läuft können schon 2 Monate vergehen  8) 
und richtig "eingefahren" ist der Teich vielleicht in 2 Jahren !

schönes Rest WE


----------



## Karsten (1. Mai 2005)

Hallo Stefan,

also der Betonsand kommt direkt aus der Kieskule, da dachte ich mir den kann man gut nehmen. Weil ja in Kieskulen auch so ein Sand als Untergrund  dort ist.

Ein schönen Sonntag noch

Ciao Karsten


----------



## Jürgen (1. Mai 2005)

Hallo Karsten,

nun laß dich mal von Stefan nicht verrückt machen. Ich habe den Verdacht, dass er da etwas verwechselt.  

Ich selbst habe auch an die 8 Tonnen Kiessand mit Kies vermischt im Teich und es hat sich eine wunderbare "Biologie" darauf und darin enwickelt.

Außerdem hat die Verwendung von Kiessand einen entscheidenden Vorteil. Dessen Bestandteile werden, gerade weil die Betonindustrie ihn verwendet, gemäß DIN EN 12620 ständig überwacht, was man von Mauer- oder Verlegesand nicht behaupten kann.

In deinem Fall hast du wohl die ungewaschene Variante mit entsprechend hohem Schluffanteil genommen oder den Sand nach dem Wasser eingebracht, denn andernfalls wäre das Wasser nie trüb geworden.


@Stefan

Ich habe mir deinen "Fachbeitrag" zum Thema Substrate aufmerksam durchgelesen und bin zu der Ansicht gelangt das dieser mal überarbeitet werden sollte. Wenn schon drauf verwiesen wird, was vielen sicher eine große Hilfe ist, dann sollte dieser auch entsprechend unverfänglich und allgemeingültig ausgearbeitet sein. Gerade dir, als Besitzer einer fisch- und techniklosen Pflanzenoase, fehlen hierzu offensichtlich ein paar Infos.  


MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Karsten (1. Mai 2005)

Hallo Jürgen,

ich habe mir eine Probe vom Wasser geholt und festgestellt, das dort im Wasser so viele Schwebeteilchen sind.

Das Wasser ist so leicht trüb und milchig.

Ich mache mir die Arbeit und lasse das Wasser ab und werde dann noch den Sand im Teich waschen. Noch bin ich am Anfang und es ist noch nicht zu spät, da ich diese Woche auch Urlaub habe.

So die Pumpen laufen und in 3-4 Stunden müsste der Tech leer sein.

So dann noch einen sonnigen ersten Mai.

Ciao Karsten


----------



## StefanS (2. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

zunächst vorab: Ich habe NIE einfach irgend welche Fachbeiträge veröffentlicht, ohne dass nicht zuvor die gesamte Teichgemeinde ausreichend lange mitdiskutiert hätte. So auch zum Thema Substrat (im "alten" Forum). Ich habe an meinem Entwurf mehrfach und erhebliche Änderungen entsprechend dem Diskussionsstand vorgenommen. Das geschah allerdings, _bevor _Jürgen das Forum beehrt hat. "Offensichtlich" ist da also überhaupt nichts. Eventuell hat dem gesamten Forum das Wissen gefehlt, über das Jürgen "offensichtlich" verfügt. Möglicherweise sollte er aber auch neben der Behauptung ein paar überzeugende Fakten bringen, aus welchen Gründen sich neben Verlegesand (naturnaher Teich) und grobem Sand (Fischbesatz) eine Alterative mit welchen Vorteilen aufdrängt (die genannte DIN halte ich im Hinblick auf die Verwendung im Gartenteich für an den Haaren herbeigezogen). Ich bin gerne bereit, die Diskussion wieder zu eröffnen. Ohne wirklich gute Argumente wird aber nichts geändert.

@ Karsten

Ich würde mir diese gewaltige Mühe zunächst nicht machen. Klar werden sollte der Teich in angemessener Zeit von ganz alleine. Wenn man das Wasser vollständig aus einem Teich abpumpt, verrutscht gerne die Folie oder der plötzlich entlastete Untergrund gibt nach (z.B. eine aufgebrachte Sandschicht).

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Jürgen (2. Mai 2005)

Hallo Stefan, 

Dann also gleich zu den gewünschten Fakten:

Verlegesand existiert offiziell nicht, zumindest nicht unter dieser Bezeichnung. Damit gemeint ist Füllsand, der, außer Frostsicherheit, keine besonderen Qualitätsansprüche seitens der Bauindustrie bedienen muss und somit weitesgehend beliebig zusammengesetzt sein darf. Für mich ein Nachteil, wenn ich diesen Sand in den Teich einbringen möchte. Darin kann so ziemlich alles enthalten sein was irgendwie zum Begriff "Sand" passt. Der Gehalt an Feinanteilen (Anteil an Schluff, Ton, Lehm und sonstigen Stoffen), bis hin zur Korngrößenverteilung ist nicht näher definiert. Auch der Anteil an organischen Stoffen (z.B. Humus) und die chemischen Bestandteile sind hierbei nicht von Belang. 

Jedoch spielt das gerade beim Einsatz in einem Teich eine wichtige Rolle, zumindest tut es das für mich. Wegen der Wassereintrübung glauben sicher viele daran tollen Sand mit tollem Lehm erwischt zu haben, doch handelt es sich oftmals nur um schlechten Sand mit einem sehr hohen Schluffanteil, der eigentlich für nichts zu gebrauchen ist, außer als Füllmaterial.  

Hieraus kann man nun unschwer ermessen, warum man sich besser einen "güteüberwachten" Sand wie Kiessand (=Betonsand) oder Estrichsand besorgt, anstatt auf "Sandabfall" zu bauen. Und wenn es schon ein bindiger Sand sein muss, dann doch bitte gleich lehmiger Kiessand oder Putz- und Mauersand, dem man selbst etwas Lehm beimengt. All diese Sande kann man bedenkenlos als Substrat in einem Teich verwenden und sogar in bereits befüllte Teiche, ohne das Wasser vorher abpumpen zu müssen, einbringen. Wegen des definierten und  geringen Schluffanteils fällt die Trübung des Wassers sehr moderat aus und hält auch nur wenige Stunden an. Beachtet man das, spielt es überhaupt keine Rolle ob der Teich als Sandkasten für gründelnde Fische fungiert oder ausschließlich Pflanzen vorenthalten ist.

Und noch etwas. Ich persönlich tendiere mehr zu nicht bis kaum bindigen Böden mit keinem bzw. nur sehr geringem Lehmanteil. Bislang blieb mir der Vorteil der 20-30%-Lehmanteil im Sand, der ihn zu einem vollständig bindigen Boden macht, verborgen. Wer hat etwas davon wenn das Teichsubstrat vom Wasser nicht erschlossen werden kann und deswegen kaum Austausch mit dem Bodenkörper möglich ist? Vielleicht kann hier jemand anders ein paar Aspekte anfügen, die diese Empfehlung stützen. 

Wer sich für diese DIN EN 12620 und EN 13139 interessiert, kann sich z.B. - defekter Link entfernt - darüber informieren. Ich finde diese DIN-Vorschrift zu etwas doch so banalem wie "Sand" zumindest teilweise sehr informativ.

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## gabi (2. Mai 2005)

Hi Stefan und Jürgen,

das artet ja in eine Grundsatzdiskussion aus.

Ich hatte bei der Anlage des Teiches noch eine Speisbütt voll Sand vom Hausbau übrig. Diesen Sand (Bezeichnung unbekannt) hab ich als Boden-Substrat verwendet. Hab im Laufe des ersten Jahres mehrmals Sand nachgekippt. Der Teich war dann für etwa 12 Stunden etwas trüb durch Schwebstoffe und aufschwimmende Teilchen. Danach wars vorbei mit der Beeinträchtigung. Ich sehe daher kein Problem bei der Verwendung von diesem Sand.

Bin gespannt auf weitere Beiträge.


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Mai 2005)

@Stefan + Jürgen

*grübbel* .... ich staune .... der eine redet in der dritten Person ....der andere "klugscheisst" .... kenn ich euch so ?

Ich verrate gezz aber nich, welches Substrat ich inner Pfütze habe, denn das würde euch beide verwirren  :twisted:


----------



## Jürgen (2. Mai 2005)

Hi Tommi,

du und verwirren?    

Zudem, kennst du mich denn anders?   

Verrate doch mal was du an Sand in der Pfütze hast.

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## StefanS (2. Mai 2005)

@ Tommi

Wolltest Du Dich nicht wichtigeren Dingen zuwenden ? - Egal, die Antwort lautet: Ja. Das Wörtchen "offensichtlich" ist eines der gefährlichsten, die die deutsche Sprache bereitstellt. Man verwendet es - sehr vorsichtig - bei Tatsachenbeschreibungen (...der Fisch ist offensichtlich krank... aber bitte nur dann, wenn keinerlei vernünftige Zweifel daran bestehen _können_). Wird es in Verbindung mit einer negativen Wertung (schlecht, falsch, hässlich etc.) verwendet - dafür ist der Ausdruck gar nicht gedacht - muss man wie hier mit einer ausgesucht empfindlichen Reaktion rechnen. Wenn man "offensichtlich" schreibt, aber "offenbar" meint, hat man keine Ahnung von der deutschen Sprache und sollte von der Verwendung derartiger Ausdrücke vollends Abstand nehmen.

@ Jürgen

Eigentlich wollte ich gar keine abgeschriebenen Kommentare zu Verlegesand hören. Mir ist bekannt, dass der Begriff örtlich bekannt ist oder auch nicht, dass es andere Bezeichnungen dafür gibt - aber keine einheitliche. Deshalb beschränke ich mich höchst selten auf den Begriff allein, sondern hänge ganz überwiegend eine Beschreibung an. Auf diese Weise war es mir möglich, selbst in Frankreich von einem Baustoffhändler Verlegesand geliefert zu bekommen. Ich hänge noch einmal das Foto von meinem Teich aus dem vergangenen Jahr (vor der grossen Teichpflege) an. Da siehst Du, wie elend meine Pflanzen in dem Abfall dahinkümmern. Fotos meines unerträglich trüben Wassers findet man in den Foren en masse. Und wenn Du es willst, stelle ich kommendes Wochenende ein Bildchen davon ein, wie schlecht sich mein Teich dieses Jahr entwickelt hat. Das sind nicht nur meine Erfahrungen, sondern die eines ganzen Forums. Alle Deine Behauptungen sind - belegt - schlicht haltlos. Und wenn Du nicht weisst, welchen Effekt das in braunem Lehm befindliche Eisen entfaltet, fühle ich mich auch nicht berufen, weiter für Aufklärung zu sorgen. Musst Du einfach noch mehr Erfahrungen von anderen lesen.

Gerne nehme ich aber auch Fotos von Deinem Teich zur Kenntnis, bei hochwertigem Betonkies müsste ja eine um Klassen bessere Performance Deiner Pflanzen förmlich ins Auge springen. Oder alles wieder nur abgeschrieben ?

Was ich immer noch vermisse, ist eine Beschreibung der Vorzüge von Betonkies gegenüber Sand der Körnung 2 mm bei Fischbesatz. Ich habe mir den Beitrag über
EN 12620 - Gesteinskörnungen für Beton 
EN 13139 - Gesteinskörnungen für Mörtel 
einmal angetan: Wie erwartet stellt er ausschliesslich auf die Eignung zur Herstellung von Beton und Mörtel ab, ganz toll... 

Wie gesagt, ich habe kein Problem damit damit, die Diskussion über Substrate neu zu führen, würde von Deiner Kompetenz allerdings lieber etwas auf einem Foto als auf Basis abgeschriebener Weisheiten lesen. Oder wie hat ein übel meinender Zeitgenosse schon zu Zeiten von der-teich.de selig jeden Deiner Beiträge kommentiert ?

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2005)

StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> @ Tommi
> 
> Wolltest Du Dich nicht wichtigeren Dingen zuwenden ?



Du weisst das ich deinen Worten immer lausche, auch wenn ich scheinbar outdoor bin .... 8) ... but freaks are freaks ... what else


----------



## Rana (3. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
also ich habe auch diesen "Füllsand" genommen für meinen Filterteich
(keine Fische drin). Der Baustoffhändler nannte das Zeug "roten Sand"
und fragte 3 mal nach, ob ich das Zeug wirklich in den Teich kippen
will - unter die Folie ja aber in den Teich? Nachdem ich ihm
versicherte, dass ich das alles seine Richtigkeit hat, war er beruhigt.
Da Lehm in den Teich soll, ist das die einfachste Lösung. Füllsand
ist zudem billig, da es ein Abfallprodukt aus der Kies- Sandgewinnung
ist. Passenden Lehm gibt es nicht zu kaufen und der vom Acker
oder Garten ist mit hoher Wahrscheinlich gedüngt oder sonstwie
belastet.
Die Trübung im Teich war enorm - sah eigentlich aus wie Milchkaffee,
also Sichttiefe = 0. Das änderte sich aber bereits nach einem Tag.
Auch wurden die Trübungen durch spätere Pflanzarbeiten nie wieder
so stark wie zu Beginn. Also nur Geduld.

Gruß Rana


----------



## Karsten (3. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für die guten Tips, aber ich habe meinen Teich leergepumpt und anschliessend den Kiessand gereinigt. Das war ne scheiss Arbeit, aber es hat sich gelohnt.

Anschliessend habe ich den Teich wieder befüllt und es waren 45.000 Liter Wasser mit dem Standrohr.

Als der Teich leer gewesen war, bildete sich sehr viel Grundwasser, welches sich unter der Folie gesammt hat. Da hatte ich sehr viel Mühe, das Wasser wegzubekommen. Also muste ich die Folie an einer Seite lösen und mit Hilfe einer Tauchpumpe konnte ich dann das Grundwasser abpumpen. Anschliessend lies ich mit dem C-Schlauch wieder Wasser rein. 

Seid dem habe ich eine sehr gute Sicht ins Wasser.


Ciao Karsten


----------



## Jürgen (4. Mai 2005)

Hi Stefan,

:nono:  Um der deutschen Sprachkultur, auf die du anscheinend sehr großen Wert legst, gänzlich gerecht zu werden, hier nun ein kostenloser Tip. Das Wort "Offensichtlich" existiert in der deutschen Sprache als Adverb *und* als Adjektiv. Als Adverb verwendet, steht es z.B. für "dem Anschein nach" und "anscheinend". Einfach mal im Duden nachschlagen, der hat mir auch gehilft.  


Nach dieser kurzen Einlage nun aber wieder zurück zum Thema.



> Mir ist bekannt, dass der Begriff örtlich bekannt ist oder auch nicht, dass es andere Bezeichnungen dafür gibt - aber keine einheitliche.


Diese "einheitliche Bezeichnung", nach der du anscheinend immer noch suchst, lautet *Füllsand*. Mit diesem Begriff sollte jeder Baustoffhändler etwas anfangen können. Andernfalls sucht man sich besser schnell einen anderen Vertreter dieser Zunft oder fragt gleich nach Kies- oder Estrichsand.  




> Ich hänge noch einmal das Foto von meinem Teich aus dem vergangenen Jahr (vor der grossen Teichpflege) an.


Hast du auf diesem Foto das Wasser weg retuschiert? Ich sehe darauf verdammt viel Grün, allerdings nur sehr wenig Teich. Aber nichts desto Trotz, irgendwie nett anzuschauen.




> Fotos meines unerträglich trüben Wassers findet man in den Foren en masse. Und wenn Du es willst, stelle ich kommendes Wochenende ein Bildchen davon ein, wie schlecht sich mein Teich dieses Jahr entwickelt hat.


Jetzt nicht gleich wieder böse werden, aber ich warte lieber bis du hier solch ein Foto eingestellt hast. Wir können dann gemeinsam mit den anderen Usern versuchen eine Lösung für dich und deinen trüben Teich zu finden. Dafür sind solche Foren schließlich da.




> Alle Deine Behauptungen sind - belegt - schlicht haltlos.



An dieser Stelle könnte man jetzt einen mittelschweren Vortrag über das Wort "Alle" zum Besten geben. Jemand wirklich schlaues hat hierzu  übrigens diesen Satz geprägt: "_Lex videt iratos, irati legem non vident._ (=Das Gesetz sieht den Gesetzlosen, der Gesetzlose das Gesetz nicht) 8) 




> Und wenn Du nicht weisst, welchen Effekt das in braunem Lehm befindliche Eisen entfaltet, fühle ich mich auch nicht berufen, weiter für Aufklärung zu sorgen.


Berufung hin oder her, ich weiß es wirklich nicht. Etwas Aufklärung deinerseits kommt an dieser Stelle sicher nicht nur mir gelegen.  


In dieser DIN EN geht es unter anderem auch um die chemischen und organischen Bestandteile die in Sand vorkommen können. Und genau hierauf solltest du eingehen, weswegen es besser ist einen entsprechend güteüberwachten Sand einzusetzen als einen evtl. nicht überwachten minderwertigen Füllsand. Wem Glücksspiel liegt, der sollte in diesem Fall besser zum Lottoschein greifen. 

Zum Rest bleibt mir noch anzumerken, dass du offenbarsichtlich relevante Stellen meines Postings ignorierst, dafür andere Stellen einfach mal persönlich nimmst, wo doch von "man" und "vielen" geschrieben wurde. Stefan, es geht hier doch nur um Sand und nicht um deine Existenz.   

Btw... was ich noch vermisse ist eine kurze Erläuterung zum Vorteil eines bindigen Bodens im Teich. Wäre nett von dir wenn du hierzu etwas Licht ins Dunkel bringen würdest. 

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Jürgen (4. Mai 2005)

Hallo Karsten,

freut mich zu lesen das sich die Mühe gelohnt hat. Du musst das Ganze nun positiv sehen, denn du wirst ab sofort nie wieder ungewaschenen Sand in den Teich geben.  

Mir ist letztes Jahr übrigens etwas ähnliches mit einer halben Schubkarre voll Kiessand passiert. Dieser Sand lag lange Zeit in der Einfahrt und wurde immer mal wieder zusammen gekehrt. Damals hätte ich nie geglaubt wieviel Feinanteil gewaschener Sand innerhalb weniger Monate der Witterung ausgesetzt aufnehmen kann. Zum Glück war dieser halbe Schubkarren voll nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein und somit blieb die Eintrübung lokal begrenzt.   

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## StefanS (5. Mai 2005)

Jürgen schrieb:
			
		

> Das Wort "Offensichtlich" existiert in der deutschen Sprache als Adverb *und* als Adjektiv.



Ja, und wenn man sich bei der leichtfertigen Verwendung dieses gefährlichen Ausdruckes nichts denkt (selbst gegoogelt wurde ja offensichtlich [!] erst hinteher), gibt es eben gewaltigen Ärger mit Leuten, denen man öffentlich bescheinigt, dass ihnen „offensichtlich…Infos fehlen“.

Was mir wirklich fehlt sind ältere oder aktuelle Fotos von Deinem Teich. Du zeigst davon bemerkenswert wenig, schreibst dafür bemerkenswert viel. Auch Dein jüngstes Argument ist polemisch - nichts mehr: Es geht allein um die Frage, ob Verlege- oder Füllsand als Substrat für naturnahe Teiche geeignet ist. Du hast behauptet: Trübe Plörre und unabhängig davon völlig ungeeignet, ich behaupte: Ideal für naturnahe Teiche. Dass es für Pflanzen ideal ist, belegt das Foto: Dass unmittelbar im Anschluss an die Aufnahme nach 5 Jahren ein massives Auslichten erfolgt ist, ändert daran überhaupt nichts. Das Substrat ist für Pflanzen (und auch sonst für alles, was nicht gründelt) ideal geeignet - entgegen Deiner Behauptung. Und hier noch ein Foto aus diesem Jahr, das die massive Trübung meines Teichwassers durch Verlegesand zeigt. Natürlich könnte ich es morgen durch eine wenige Stunden alte Aufnahme aktualisieren - wozu aber bei jemandem, der selbst nie etwas zeigt, dabei primär googelt und sich nur verbal exponiert ?

Stelle etwas von Deinem Teich ein, erkläre zumindest einmal, welche Vorzüge Betonkies im Teich haben soll - dann sehen wir weiter.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Jürgen (5. Mai 2005)

ReHi Stefan,

so ein Sch*** aber auch. Jetzt habe ich dir gerade so richtig viel geschrieben und dann komme ich Dummbatz ausversehen auf die Back-Taste der Maus.  

Und da gerade so tolles Wetter ist, habe ich auch keine Lust das alles noch einmal zu schreiben. Daher nun die Kurzfassung.  


Füllsand *muss nicht* güteüberwacht sein.
Füllsand *kann* durchaus auch als Substrat im Teich dienen.
Füllsand *kann* einen hohen Feinanteil aufweisen (>30%).
Füllsand und dessen Bestandteile sind *nicht* genau definiert.  
Negiere das zum Großteil und du erkennst bereits ansatzweise den Vorteil der Verwendung überwachter Sande. Die paar Euro mehr pro Tonne Sand sollten kein Hinderniss darstellen. Ich selbst habe bereits mehrfach Estrichkies in der Körnung 0-8mm verwendet, wobei der Anteil an Kies 2-8mm bei etwa 10-15% lag. Selbstverständlich kann man auf den Kies auch ganz verzichten, aber mir gefällt das so besser und die Fische lutschen diese Steine auch ganz gerne. Diesen Sand kannst du getrost auch in bereits befüllte Teiche kippen *ohne* hierbei Gefahr laufen zu müssen, dass der Teich dauerhaft eingetrübt bleibt. Der Feinanteil liegt nämlich immer bei <3% *und* er ist immer bereits gewaschen. 
[...]_Die Qualität von Estrichkies zeigt sich in den abschlämmbaren Bestandteilen (holzfrei). Diese gleichbleibende Qualität wird durch besondere Sieb- und Waschanlagen, sowie eine spezielle Lagerung und Lieferung erzielt._[...] 

Nur für dich betone ich jetzt extra noch einmal, dass Füllsand durchaus auch als Substrat eingesetzt werden kann. Manche Hersteller und auch Händler lassen selbst diese Sande prüfen und verfügen über ein entsprechendes Prüfprotokoll. Wenn sich daraus ergibt, dass die geprüften Parameter wie Feinanteil, Chlorid-, Sulfat und Schwefelgehalt und der Anteil organischer Stoffe auf eine hohe Qualität schließen lassen, dann nur zu. OK, das bißchen Chlorid wird sicher nichts bewegen und Sulfat und Schwefel lockt eben ein paar eher unübliche Baktieren in den Teich, aber der zusätzliche Eintrag von organischem Material möchte ich bei vielen Tonnen Sand schon weitesgehend vermeiden. Waschen würde ich diesen Sand dann vermutlich aber immer noch, es sei denn eine Glasprobe (Wasser+Sand in ein Glas und kräftig schütteln) läßt darauf schließen das eine übermäßige und dauerhafte Trübung nicht zu erwarten ist. Diesen Sand kannst du dann in jeden Teich werfen, egal ob Fisch- oder reiner Pflanzenteich.

- defekter Link entfernt - habe ich mal ein Prüfprotokoll für Füllsand "ergoogelt". Wie du nun siehst, so etwas existiert also tatsächlich auch. Allerdings wird der Sand lediglich auf seine Frostsicherheit hin geprüft, dem natürlich in Bezug auf einen Teich überhaupt keine Bedeutung zugemessen wird. Dennoch kann man erkennen, dass es sich bei diesem Sand um einen sehr feinen Sand im Bereich 0,4 - 1mm handelt und der Anteil an Schluff sehr sehr gering ist. Wo sich hier nur die 20 - 30% brauner Lehm verstecken? 8) 

Zu diesen 20-30% habe ich auch noch etwas beizusteuern, denn diese Angaben sind leicht überzogen. Besorge dir mal lehmfreien Sand, also irgendeinen gewaschenen Sand, und mische da 20-30% Lehm (z.B. Biokatzenstreu, wenn nichts anderes verfügbar ist) darunter. Danach kippst du Wasser hinzu und beobachtest mal was aus dem Sand wird. Vielleicht entdeckst du hierbei deine Affinität zu künstlichen Sümpfen, denn genau das wird sich im Teich am Boden daraus entwickeln. Eine zähe klumpende Masse, die sicher eher als Schlick, aber nicht mehr als Sand durchgehen wird. Und NEIN, das habe ich nicht von Google. Ich nutze diese klebrige Pampe als Substrat auf einer PP-Erosionsschutzmatte zur Uferbegrünung.  


Nun zum weniger unterhaltsamen Inhalt deines Postings:

Wenn ich der Ansicht bin mal wieder ein paar Fotos von meinem Teich machen zu müssen, werde ich das tun.

Wenn ich dann noch die Lust verspüre auch andere daran partizipieren zu lassen, werde ich ein paar davon in meiner Gallery hier einstellen.

Wenn dir die bisherigen Fotos in meiner Gallery nicht genügen und du alles andere nicht abwarten möchtest, bist du hiermit eingeladen dir meinen Garten inkl. Teich direkt vor Ort anzusehen.

Andere Optionen kann und möchte ich dir momentan nicht anbieten, denn auf opportunistisches Drängen hin reagiere ich selbst bei meiner Tochter entsprechend konsequent. Man muss ja nicht immer alles mitmachen und klein bei geben.   

Glaubst du denn das dein Teich tatsächlich stellvertretend für die Verwendung von Füllsand im Allgemeinen Pate stehen kann? Also ich glaube da nicht dran. Genauso wenig glaube ich daran, dass man nur wegen der Verwendung von Kiessand bereits auf der sicheren Seite ist. Aber so hat man wenigstens die Gewissheit, dass das Problem nicht in den vielen Tonnen Sand zu suchen ist. Darauf nachträglich nochmals einwirken zu müssen kann sehr anstregend sein. Karsten, der Verfasser  dieses Threads, kann dir das sicher bestätigen. 

Hast du eigentlich alle anderen in Frage kommenden Substrate selbst ausprobiert? Oder woher kommen deine ganzen Aussagen zu den Vor-und Nachteilen in deinem Fachbeitrag? Und wieso soll ausgerechnet der von dir verwendete Füll- oder Verlegesand optimal sein, wenn ich dir hier und jetzt schreibe, dass Kies- und Estrichsand ebenfalls optimal sind? Zählt in diesem Fall nur das als "optimal" was du in und an deinem Teich hast?


Zu allem anderen (polemisch, exponieren, googeln, offensichtlich etc.) kannst du dir zum Vatertag ein Bierchen gönnen. Von mir aus sogar auf meine Kosten. Ich werde das gleiche tun. Auf dieser selbstgerechten und unsachlichen Bühne mag ich mich nicht länger bewegen.  


MFG...Jürgen

P.S.  Ich bin deinem Wissensdurst nach Aufklärung nun mehr als nur einmal nachgekommen. Wie wäre es denn, wenn du nun endlich einmal das mit dem Lehm, dem Eisen und dem bindigen Boden erklären würdest? Das hier ist sicher die letzte Aufforderung danach, denn ich hege so langsam den Verdacht das da nicht mehr viel kommen wird und ich möchte dich ja nicht bedrängen. Wozu habe ich schließlich einen Internetanschluss und kenne Google.


----------



## Thorsten (5. Mai 2005)

Hallo Jürgen, hallo stefan,

ich würde sagen, solangsam ist der Punkt doch erreicht?!

Dieses hin und her, ist euer beiden nicht *würdig*!

Experten sollten doch eine *vernünftige Diskussion * führen können   , aber das ist momentan nicht mehr der Fall!
Hier geht es nur noch um Beschuldigungen, ob jemand etwas besser weiß oder nicht-ob neue Fotos vorhanden sind oder nicht,oder,oder...

Also, ich möchte euch *bitten* schließt das Thema nun ab oder führt es in einer angemessenen Art und Weise zum Ende.

So macht das lesen in diesen Thread keinen Spaß mehr.

Vielen Dank euch beiden...


----------



## Baitman (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wann wurde eurer Teich wieder klar??*

Hi!

Vor allem aber ist man nach dem durchlesen dieses Fred´s genauso schlau wie vorher...

Soll Füllsand rein oder nicht, wenn ja nur in der Sumpflandschaft. Oder doch nur gereinigter Sand? Angeblich soll dieser doch gammeln? Kies ist ja auch nichts, weil dort gibts ja Fadenalgen und der Mulm setzt sich in die Zwischenräume... Und spezielle Teicherde kann man sowieso vergessen... 

Es wird einem aber auch nicht gerade einfach gemacht... Das Problem wird immer sein 1000 Leute 1000 Meinungen. Wobei manche immer etwas richtiger sind als Andere. Also, wie ist das nun mit dem Substrat? Was sollte wohin im Teich und warum. 

Währe schön wenn man dieses wichtige Thema weiterführen könnte, 2 Jahre später hat doch sicher der Ein oder Andere neue Erfahrungen machen können...

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## karsten. (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wann wurde eurer Teich wieder klar??*

Das wär schön !

aber die Protagonisten von damals 
haben 
eine andere "Heimat" gefunden...
uns nicht mehr lieb...
oder 
andere wichtige Sachen zu tun 



leider !


aber immer wieder schön zu lesen ....  : 


übrigens ich bin nicht der Karsten 

mfG


----------



## Baitman (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wann wurde eurer Teich wieder klar??*

Hi!

Schade, aber die beiden sind doch sicherlich nicht die einzigsten die über das Fachwissen verfügen. Vielleicht ist dieses Thema ja auch in einem anderen board weitergelaufen. Wenn die Mods kein Problem damit haben, kann jemand ein link reinsetzen falls er was weiß, oder auch per pn. Wills halt genau wissen... 

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## karsten. (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wann wurde eurer Teich wieder klar??*

Ich nochmal

obwohl ich mich damals schön rausgehalten habe   


es geht darum ein nährstoffarmes Substrat zu verwenden ,dass
nicht zu offenporig ist , damit Mulm nicht zu tief eindringen kann.

diese Parameter erfüllt halt der sogenannte Verlegesand ganz gut

das ist feiner Kies , Sand mit einem hohem Lehmanteil

das Problem ist eben auch die genaue Definition

eine Probe in einem Einweckglas setzen zu lassen und Wasserwerte zu testen 
kann da schon helfen

wenn die undefinierten Feinanteile noch organisch sind oder man mit dem neuen Teich keine Geduld hat , kann es schon ein Problem werden .


letztendlich muss das nicht unter allen Bedingungen der "Stein der Weisen" sein  

 nur 
damit ist man auch bei relativ dünnen Substratschichten auf der "sicheren Seite" 

ich habe ungewaschenen Kies im Teich , der ist 0-32 und hat ein hohen Lehm Tonanteil , das Substrat hat sich bei mir im Laufe der Jahre am Grund "sortiert"
und wie zu sehen .... 

geht so  : 


mfG


----------



## Baitman (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wann wurde eurer Teich wieder klar??*

Hallo Karsten!

Hab mir ja schon ein paar Teiche angesehen, aber deiner hat sich eingeprägt... Wundervoll... Kontrollierter Djungel, viel Pflanzen, schöne Fische, echt ein Kleinod... 

Also nochmal...

Dieses Substrat soll also überall im Teich verteilt werden, darüber ein paar Kieselsteine. Was ist mit der Sumpflandschaft? Diese ist bei mir direkt mit dem Teich verbunden und ohne Substrat 15 cm tief, was kommt dort rein?

Bei meinem Landschaftsgärtner Thema ist die Frage leider untergegangen: Was passiert mit diesem Substrat wenn ich gründelnde Fische habe, wirbeln die nicht alles auf? Und was ist mit den Böschungsmatten  an Steilhängen, bleibt dieser Mauersand dort hängen, und wenn ja wird er nicht von den Fischen dort im Laufe der Zeit runtergeholt... Soviele Fragen... 

Gruß
Steffen

PS: Habe überlegt evtl. ein Bodenablauf zu erstellen und ein Schwerkraftfiltersystem, zu betreiben, wenn ich schon den ganzen Kies wieder raus hole..., saug ich da dann nicht den ganzen  Sand am Boden wieder raus? Besser wäre es den tiefen Bereich mit Kies zu bedecken, oder?


----------



## Annett (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wann wurde eurer Teich wieder klar??*

Hallo Steffen, 

zum Substrat halt ich mich mal raus...

Aber was die Schrägen angeht... ob da nun Vlies, Ufermatte, Kokosmatte oder sonstwas drunter ist. Sind sie zu schräg, rutscht alles früher oder später nach unten.
Da hilft dann wirklich nur ne Matte, die auch "nackig" was hermacht. 
Ufermatte, Kunstrasen oder die von Thias vorgeschlagene Verbundmatte mit etwas Mörtel drauf sehen nach einiger Zeit sicher richtig gut aus und sie schützen die Folie auch noch ein wenig von oben!


----------



## karsten. (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wann wurde eurer Teich wieder klar??*



			
				Baitman schrieb:
			
		

> .........Also nochmal...
> 
> Dieses Substrat soll also überall im Teich verteilt werden, darüber ein paar Kieselsteine. Was ist mit der Sumpflandschaft? Diese ist bei mir direkt mit dem Teich verbunden und ohne Substrat 15 cm tief, was kommt dort rein?
> 
> ...




Hallo

ich fang mal von hinten an  

mit den üblichen Pumpen und den dazu passenden Querschnitte saugst Du außer Wasser und den darin schwebenden Teilen NICHTS ab.

Die Schwerkraft im Teich ist aber unerbittlich ,was nicht richtig fest ist wandert zur tiefsten Stelle  

deshalb baut man Terassen    

ich hab nur Eine , die ganz Unterste gebaut   

dafür wandert aber nix 

das Substrat kann man aber auch anders befestigen
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4412/?q=nachtr%E4glich

natürlich sollte der ganze Teich mit Substrat ausgelegt werden 
wenn´s geht ....

zum Bodenablauf ,der macht bei Koiteichen Sinn .
In Deinem naturähnlichen Teich reicht es die Pumpe an der tiefsten oder vom Einlauf entferntesten Stelle zu platzieren.

über Filter Pumpen und einen möglichen Filtergraben hat doch noch gar Keiner gesprochen  

das Substrat würde ich nicht noch mal mit Kieseln abzudecken .

wart erst mal ab bis der Teich funktioniert , so 2 Jahre     

bis Du an Fische ob gründelnd oder nicht denkst !  

Mineralische Bestandteile binden sich bei Zeiten und wirbeln auch nicht immer wieder auf , 
Mulm und Schlamm schon , nur den haben wir ja nicht
wenn der Teich erst funktioniert   

Böschungsmatten unter Wasser sind reine Dekoelemente 
und bewachsen mit Zeit aber das macht Folie auch   , irgendwie

Wenn allerdings Pflanztaschen in die Matten eingearbeitet sind oder Steine und Holz drauf befestigt sind , kann daraus ein sehr natürlich wirkender "Grund" entstehen . Das Ziel sollte ja sein eine Art natürliches Gewässer zu "malen"

Was meinst Du mit Sumpflandschaft soll das ein richtiges Moorbeet oder ein Filtergraben oder ein Röhrichtgürtel werden ?

Letzteres sieht zwar am natürlichsten aus , ist aber auf Dauer am Schwersten zu händlen. In wenigen Jahren haben sich die Wurzel und der Kies zu einem tonnenschweren nicht mehr zu lösenden Ganzen verbunden überwuchert die Kapillarsperre und der Teich beginnt zu verlanden ....  

je feiner das Substrat desto besser kann man seine Uferbepflanzung im Zaum halten und DAS muss man auch regelmäßig machen !  Wenn das ein paar Jahre  bei so einem "naturähnlichen" Teich nicht gemacht wird hat man verloren.....


deshalb hab ich mein Ufer in Kisten gestellt  
die ich jedes Frühjahr komplett umschule


frag nur !

mfG


----------



## Elfriede (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wann wurde eurer Teich wieder klar??*

Hallo zusammen,

also hier auf Paros gibt es nur weißen Sand und Kies (Marmor) zum Mauern und Verlegen von Pflasterungen, wobei der hohe Kalkanteil keine große Rolle spielt. Für den Teich ist er nicht verwendbar. Als  Alternative gibt es noch Meersand, der hier für Feinputze Verwendung findet. Seit einem Jahr verwende ich ihn ( gut gewaschen) im Teich als Pflanzsubstrat und bin eigentlich recht zufrieden damit.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Baitman (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wann wurde eurer Teich wieder klar??*

Schönen guten Morgen!

@ Karsten:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/13721&d=1182157033
Auf diesem Bild siehst du rechts unten am Teich die ausgeprägte Sumpflandschaft bzw. Flachwasserzone. Das Wasser  wird dort mit Substrat nur knapp 7-10 cm hoch stehen. Mit ein paar Steinen wollte ich diese Zone vom restlichen Teich abgrenzen. Hierüber soll dann auch eine Brücke gehen, bis dahin wo die Steine wieder anfangen (sind 4 m ), dort wo die Steine wieder anfangen ist es 20-30 cm tief, dort sollen Steine ins Wasser auf denen man drübergehen kann. Wenn du dir das Bild ansiehst erkennst du 2 Wege die am Teich Enden, dazwischen liegt das eben beschriebene. Ursprünglich wollte ich die die Flachwasserzone __ Schilf und Röhricht pflanzen, leider mußte ich mir hier eines besseren belehren lassen, macht die Folie kaputt, überwuchert alles usw....:? 

Hab auch schon desöfteren gelesen das man durchaus Humus beimischen kann wenn es um das Substrat für die Flachwasserzone geht, die Pflanzen würden dort besser wachsen, was hälst du davon? Bei mir wäre das ja fast ein abgetrennter Bereich...


War übrigens ein sehr interessanter Link. Das mit dem Aufkleben der PVC Böschungsmatte ist denke ich ne feine Sache, da kann nix abhauen verrutschen usw. Gute Idee! Das mit dem Holz am Ufer auch. Meine Eltern sind gerade am Bodensee zum Urlaub machen, hab sofort angerufen das sie mir das Auto mit Treibholz vollmachen sollen... Wenn nicht im Wasser dann zu Dekozwecken... Schade das das Thema nicht weitergeführt wurde, da Thorsten ja noch ein paar Fragen hatte... 

Ich darf mir echt 2 Jahre keine Fischies anschauen? Nööö, oder? Das wird mir schwerfallen! 

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## karsten. (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wann wurde eurer Teich wieder klar??*



			
				Baitman schrieb:
			
		

> ...........Ich darf mir echt 2 Jahre keine Fischies anschauen? Nööö, oder? Das wird mir schwerfallen!
> 
> ........




Hallo

DÜRFEN   
nein !
dürfen darfst Du schon ....

nur vernünftiger ist es erst mal den Teich zum Leben zu erwecken

sonst finden wir Dich ja gleich in der der "Algenjammerecke" wieder

natürlich sind die 2 Jahre nur Provokation  

andererseits , es gibt Teiche da wird das nie was    

Andere funktionieren gleich , schau Dir mal Jochen seinen an !  

Humus einmischen .......    

kommt drauf an was Du vorhast  .....

Die natürliche Reinigungsleistung der Repopflanzen sollte sein dem Teichwasser Nährstoffe zu entziehen....

später mehr ...


mfg


----------



## thias (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wann wurde eurer Teich wieder klar??*

Hallo, Ihr Substratler  


Also, ich habe bei mir alles vertreten.

Im Filtergraben ist *Füllsand* (nur mit Lehm, ohne Nährstoffe, habe mich selber überzeugt, dass er aus einer 20 m tiefen Sandgrube geholt wurde). Dort sollen die Pflanzen hauptsächlich wachsen. Am Ende des Filtergabens (der zur Sedimentation dienen soll) ist noch ein *Kiesfilter mit zum Teil Kalksteinsplitt *(habe sehr weiches Wasser). Das ganze liegt auf der Folie bzw. Vlies.

Im Schwimmteich (nährstoffarm) ist die Folie komplett verkleidet und *verputzt*. Das sieht sehr natürlich aus und ist gerade für Badebetrieb absoluter Schutz. Pflanzen gibt es weniger, die müssen mit Langzeitdünger versehen werden, vorallem die Seerosen. Auf diesem Panzer ist *Sand bis 8 mm*, auch schon an den Putz angeworfen.
Siehe hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3225/page-3

Dann habe ich auch noch *Humus* im Teich  , oder besser auf der gleichen Folie, durch einen Uferwall getrennt.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3225/page-4 (7. Beitrag)
In diesem Ufergraben ist richtiger Gartenboden, Wurzelsperren, Saugsperren und Überläufe müssen natürlich sorgfältig gebaut sein. Das überspülen in den Teich muss auf jeden Fall verhindert werden. Durch die Kapillarwirkung bekommt andererseits der Ufergraben genug Feuchtigkeit. In diesem Graben können dann Sumpfpflanzen fantastisch wachsen und haben genügend Nährstoffe. Nach den gleichen Prinzip habe ich auch ein Hochmoor-*Torf*-Beet.

Wie ihr seht, habe ich also alle möglichen Substrate in meinem Teich, alles muss nur an der richtigen Stelle sein  (außer *Kies*, der ist nur in meinem alten GaLa-Teich  und im Bachlauf, eben dort wo er hin gehört)

Mit Schwerkraft sauge ich von der tiefsten Stelle(n) im Schwimmteich den Mulm in den Filterteich, Sand kommt da kaum mit durch. (der Boden ist dort bei mir aber auch eine *Beton/Mörtelplatte *ohne Substrat in knapp 2m Tiefe)

Gruß Thias


----------



## Schlaumeierin (19. Aug. 2017)

Es ist doch schon sehr verwunderlich, wie hier mit Entsetzen auf normalen Sand reagiert wird. Wir haben seit einem Jahr einen Übungsteich, jetzt aktuell haben wir gestern einfachen Bausand gemischt 1:1 mit normalem Mutterboden - ungereinigt! - eingefüllt, Kies geht natürlich auch. Ich bin hier im Forum gelandet, weil ich dieselbe Antwort suche wie der Themenersteller. Speziell gereinigt muss nichts sein, was an Pflanzen bzw Sand oder Kies rein kommt ( wie es sich bei Fischen verhält weiß ich natürlich nicht ). Mein Schlaumeier - Wissen hab ich nicht nur vom Raiffeisenmarkt - jeder Markt hat ja seine speziellen Schwerpunkte ( Pferde, Garten, Bauer, Teich ) - und von einem, der es wissen muss: Teichbauprofi in Ibbenbüren.
Traurig nur, das die Themenfrage eigentlich nicht so wirklich beantwortet wurde.


----------



## troll20 (19. Aug. 2017)

Hallo @Schlaumeierin 
Schön das du ein so altes Thema wieder aus der Versenkung holst.
Immerhin ist die Frage von 2005 und die letzte Antwort von 2007.
Und wenn du genau liest, wurde du Frage sogar schon bei Antwort #4 beantwortet. 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/19231/


----------



## ThorstenC (19. Aug. 2017)

Und Teichbauprofifirma aus Ibbenbüren empfielt eigentlich. ..humusfreien lehmhaltigen Sand als Pflanzsubstrat im Pflanzenfilterteich.
Irgendwann sollten die UW Pflanzen dem Teichwasser die Nährstoffe entzogen haben, dass Algen verkümmern. ..
=
Klares Wasser.

Im nährstofreichen Ufergraben kann Humus rein,


----------



## trampelkraut (19. Aug. 2017)

Der Teichbauprofi aus Ibbenbüren hat bestimmt nicht empfohlen das Mutterboden in den Teich soll. Wenn überhaupt dann im Ufergraben. Alles andere gäbe algenmäßig gesehen einen Supergau.


----------



## Schlaumeierin (19. Aug. 2017)

Sorry, daß ich mich bei einem so alten Thema zu Wort gemeldet hab. Wusste nicht, daß Themen ein MHD haben..


----------



## ThorstenC (19. Aug. 2017)

Ich finde es super, wenn man erst die Forensuche zu einem Thema benutzt.


Vermutlich wurde zu einigen Themen doppelt und dreifach in den Jahren diskutiert. 
Auch gut.

Und die fleissigen Admin hier räumen auch manchmal auf und machen Ordnung.


----------



## troll20 (19. Aug. 2017)

Schlaumeierin schrieb:


> Sorry, daß ich mich bei einem so alten Thema zu Wort gemeldet hab. Wusste nicht, daß Themen ein MHD haben..


Haben sie doch nicht, sonst würden sie ja gelöscht, oder?
Nur wollte ich darauf hinweisen, dass a) das Thema von 2005 ist und b) das Thema beantwortet wurde. 
Also wo ist da ein Problem?


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Aug. 2017)

Jürgen schrieb:


> Verlegesand existiert offiziell nicht, zumindest nicht unter dieser Bezeichnung. Damit gemeint ist Füllsand, der, außer Frostsicherheit, keine besonderen Qualitätsansprüche seitens der Bauindustrie bedienen muss und somit weitesgehend beliebig zusammengesetzt sein darf. Für mich ein Nachteil, wenn ich diesen Sand in den Teich einbringen möchte. Darin kann so ziemlich alles enthalten sein was irgendwie zum Begriff "Sand" passt. Der Gehalt an Feinanteilen (Anteil an Schluff, Ton, Lehm und sonstigen Stoffen), bis hin zur Korngrößenverteilung ist nicht näher definiert. Auch der Anteil an organischen Stoffen (z.B. Humus) und die chemischen Bestandteile sind hierbei nicht von Belang.




Pflaster/Verlegesand ist kein Füllsand. Ein Sand für die Pflasterverlegung hat fast keinen Lehmanteil (Gesiebt/Gewaschen/oder Natürlich) und hat eine 0/2 bis 0/8 definierte Körnung.
Pflastersand darf sich nicht ausspülen und auch der Anteil an organischen Stoffen ist kaum vorhanden.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Aug. 2017)

bei mir wird der Teich erst wieder klar wenn die Woche nach der Komplettleerung - das Wasser läuft schon langsam ab - alle !!!!! Fische rausgeflogen und "entsorgt" worden sind und der Teich dann nach Umbauarbeiten (erneuter Entschlammung, Bepflanzungsänderungen, weitere Verstecke zwischen Bruchsteinen für Edelkrebse einbringen ect.) wieder neu geflutet werden wird. Zum Glück ist Hitze ja net mehr vorhanden

MfG Frank


----------

